# No giant tuna chatter?



## lil red jeep (Aug 17, 2007)

Recently heard of a mega blue fin landed in NC waters that was estimated over 1000 lbs! Allegedly the scales at Oregon Inlet were not functioning so no official weight and because more than 1 person fought the fish it won't count as the biggest ever for the state. All I know is a 1000 lb bluefin tuna is a big damn fish!


----------



## Rougesun (Oct 26, 2020)

Not bad. Not sure it will beat the 877 pound bluefin caught in 2017. But damn good catch in a 22-foot Grady-White. It’s even better that the angler, Josiah VanFleet, had his 9-year-old son with him.


----------



## Jdiesel (Mar 12, 2020)

Now that’s going to be a great father son fish story!


----------



## Garboman (Jul 22, 2010)

I would not take a 9 year old child out 45 miles in a 22 foot boat out of Oregon Inlet.

That is just me, though.


----------



## Shortrod (Apr 7, 2020)

Garboman said:


> I would not take a 9 year old child out 45 miles in a 22 foot boat out of Oregon Inlet.
> 
> That is just me, though.


I think he was from Virginia. Them guys are a little off. No offense


----------



## Harrymanz (May 28, 2018)

I think no more off than anywhere else but yeah the last two comments spot on i get scared sometines goin over the bridge and looking out there


----------

